# portable layout



## misfit446 (Nov 22, 2012)

Looking to build a portable layout, made of wood preferably that would handle 12.5 foot curve--basically a long oval down my driveway. It would be up for party's and such. The ground track around the house is too large to monitor when the kiddies decide to place large rocks or their feet in front of a live steam loco, thinking it's funny--not knowing the dangers involved. So, any ideas on a very simple/not too time consuming build up/take down design? This should NOT be a complicated thing by any means. Thanks in advance!

misfit.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Why don't you just hire some wooden topped trestle tables with a few sheets of ply laid over and tacked down for the gaps on the curves. 

Andrew


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I made a portable layout based off of Mike Moore's Steam In The Garden No 123 Sept/oct 2013 issue. I just took plywood layed it out on the ground for the size I wanted. Then put my track down and cut the width out. Once that was done I then made 6 separate sections. 







" 

For legs I used Mike Moore's idea and used metal poles with telescoping legs. I used metal pipe 3/4 inch and 1/2 inch and drilled holes to allow adjustment. The pipe is screwed into a pipe coupling on the layout. For finer adjustments I used bolts on the bottom. The one straight section has four legs for support and then the rest has two. 
I don't have photos of this but if you watch any of the videos most of the layouts use this system. I also added a handle to each section for carrying.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

For your legs, consider using rubber feet and screw adjustable hose clamps for your vertical adjustment. The clamps are infinitely adjustable, you don't have to drill any holes in any of the legs, you don't have to bother with bolts or pins to set basic heights and there are no screw adjustable feet to worry about. Also, you don't have to figure out how to attach feet. The Michigan Small Scale Live Steamers use this method for some of their legs and it works well, especially on uneven turf. Setup is also far faster.


----------



## spincaster (Mar 10, 2012)

Tom Bowdler has built two very nice portable layouts with dual gauge double track ovals. Very easy to set up and tear down and were very nice craftsmanship.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment Jack, 
My portable is currently set up at Marie Brown's Paradise East Steamup in Newark Valley, NY to supplement her nice track. The weather forecast is wonderful for the weekend and we're looking forward to a fine event. Already a lot of interesting locomotives are running and Saturday there should be even more folks here enjoying themselves. 
I've forgotten the issue numbers but my builds were featured in Steam In The Garden. Shawn's effort looks stout and a lot less effort than building mine. I have enjoyed introducing folks to live steam at train shows near home (Rochester, NY area) and Syracuse, Scranton, York, here in the southern tier and elsewhere. 
Whatever you build, ease of construction, set up, tear down and maintenance are important factors. If it gets moved much it will need to be sturdy. 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

http://youtu.be/7lk0Ku9G_HA

This was from an earlier edition of Steam in the Garden. I have changed the legs since this video was done.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are two concepts we have used in building portables. One is aluminum and the other is off the shelf electric conduit stock (half the cost to make). Both us thumb set screws to lock in place the adjusted height. Downside is they can be subject to a strong down force (i.e. some one pushing down hard on the track surface) and slip from position. 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9526713356/ 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9523930153/in/photostream/


----------



## misfit446 (Nov 22, 2012)

You guys are awesome. Thanks for all the ideas. I was thinking originally of using those screw feet to adjust but I like the pipe idea instead. I can drill/tap a hole for the knob, etc. Wow, just wow. And this portable layout is just for the home (at least for now). Don't plan on doing any traveling with it. I live near the LA Live Steamers in Griffith Park. I was told they are thinking of building a permanent layout for G Gauge (45mm) Live Steam. Not a member yet. Some day. Anyway, again, thanks so much. Lots of thinking to do. Some sketching and all that. One thing I'd like to ask. I also work in O gauge--the garage is my man cave. I have a nice 18x18 sized layout there. I like to see the trains running at almost eye height. In that part of the hobby (electric trains) there is much discussion on height. I didn't build the layout for anyone but me so I made it at the height I wanted. But for the kiddies when we have parties, I want it high enough to work on and also to keep straying fingers from touching things that should not be touched. Most parents just hold up the little ones, the others are tall enough to see. I'm thinking at least 3 feet off the ground. Any thoughts? 

Misfit


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Mr JP Duval in France has a very nice modular layout concept on his website. Go to: Mr Duval's site.

Toward the bottom on the left click on:

_*Un dossier de spécifications pour la réalisation d'un réseau modulaire.*_



I guess if you use Google Chrome, you can translate the French.


----------

